# Need HVAC installed



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

I have need a local person who is able to install a used HVAC system in my house

outside unit and air handler 1.5 TON...Will need new thermo line ran, new duct board from the air handler, all old lines are still in place

located off pine forest rd

need quotes on install fo


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

call Mathews or mcgreavy


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Todd (850) 791-1814


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

want this done on the cheap, dont care if "licensed" ... get em installed and heating/cooling and get paid cash.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

saku39 said:


> want this done on the cheap, dont care if "licensed" ... get em installed and heating/cooling and get paid cash.


Hmmm. Was fixing to PM you but after reading this glad I haven't yet. Good luck in your search. Working without a license is a felony in Fl. Hopefully they don't get busted while they have your unit halfway installed.


----------

